# How much tallow do you get from 1 pound of animal fat?



## MyJadedHeart (Jun 22, 2011)

I can't find this info listed anywhere. So for those of you that make HP soap using tallow, I need to know how much tallow I can expect to get from 1 pound of fat/suet.


----------



## judymoody (Jun 22, 2011)

check www.millersoap.com    I think she has information about rendering tallow there.

I rendered elk fat that my hunter husband brought home.  Can't remember the ratio exactly but it seemed like it was less than half of what I started with.


----------



## panzerakc (Jun 22, 2011)

*Tallow*

I wonder if it depends on the type of suet.  I rendered two five-pound batches of beef suet not too long ago and got more than four and a half pounds of tallow from each batch.

Anita


----------



## agriffin (Jun 23, 2011)

Usually about half.  Of course it depends on alot of things.  But expect half.


----------



## lovelysuds (Jun 23, 2011)

It can vary.I usually render 10 lbs of reg fat and get over 9 lbs. I like doing bigger batches just because you get future batches ready to go.


----------



## kaelily (Jun 25, 2011)

I rendered two and a half pounds and got two pounds.


----------



## MyJadedHeart (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the input everyone! Lovelysuds, I have to agree, making large batches of tallow is the best way to go! I ordered 8 pounds of fat from my local safeway and they even ground it for me. When I got there they had more than they expected so I grabbed that up too. I came home with 12 and a half pounds of fat. Of that, I rendered 9 pounds of tallow exactly. So 3 pounds of meat... not too bad I suppose. At least my dog would argue that it's not bad at all!    So anyway, thanks to all of you again!


----------

